# Getting used to crate



## Tlynn (Jul 28, 2017)

We just got our 8 week old mini a couple days ago. After a lot of deliberation, we decided to crate her from the first night and she has cried (i.e., whimpered, yelped, barked) quite a lot both nights, although somewhat less so the second night. I know it is to be expected given that this is a huge transition, and she seems to be doing fine during the day and gets lots of love and attention. She goes willingly into her crate several times a day to eat meals and to drink, and even lets me shut the door for a short time without issue. 
Eventually we will need to crate her during the day while we work, so I plan to start short daytime crate time to introduce her to this (even though the thought breaks my heart). Is there anything else I can be doing to help her be more comfortable there? Or will she gradually be more comfortable with time?


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

What kind of crate do you have? When we crate trained our doodle we bought a gigantic plastic sided crate. I prefer those because they imitate a den more closely. If yours is the wire type try placing a rug around the sides. I love crate training. Whenever Mia wanted more peace and quiet she would go into her crate on her own. I didn't let the kids bother her when she was in there because it was HER spot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I know crate training is necessary for times where your dog has to be contained, like at the groomer's or the Vets but I have to say I think after a pup is taught to be crated it is so much nicer for the pup to be able to have 'space' ....like in a gated off room (ie; bathroom, enclosed porch, kitchen, etc) that has a solid, easy clean floor, or in an ex-pen with the crate door open...........I could never crate my dog allllll day while I went to work......3-4 hours would be my top limit!
My crate is unused now, but I still have it for 'just-in-case!!! LOL!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine have the run of the kitchen, if I visit I have a play pen that is quite large, but water and potty patch at the other end, and they are fine


----------



## Tlynn (Jul 28, 2017)

HeritageHills said:


> What kind of crate do you have? When we crate trained our doodle we bought a gigantic plastic sided crate. I prefer those because they imitate a den more closely. If yours is the wire type try placing a rug around the sides. I love crate training. Whenever Mia wanted more peace and quiet she would go into her crate on her own. I didn't let the kids bother her when she was in there because it was HER spot.


Thanks- I have a wire crate because we couldnt find a plastic one that was not too big or too small, but I cover it with a sheet.


----------



## Tlynn (Jul 28, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> Mine have the run of the kitchen, if I visit I have a play pen that is quite large, but water and potty patch at the other end, and they are fine


I also have a fairly large playpen in the kitchen for if I am taking things out of the oven, showering, etc. Even if I am right next to her in the kitchen she barks like crazy and jumps up. Now that I think of it my kids did the same as babies if I left the room, so hopefully she grows out of it...


----------



## Tlynn (Jul 28, 2017)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I know crate training is necessary for times where your dog has to be contained, like at the groomer's or the Vets but I have to say I think after a pup is taught to be crated it is so much nicer for the pup to be able to have 'space' ....like in a gated off room (ie; bathroom, enclosed porch, kitchen, etc) that has a solid, easy clean floor, or in an ex-pen with the crate door open...........I could never crate my dog allllll day while I went to work......3-4 hours would be my top limit!
> My crate is unused now, but I still have it for 'just-in-case!!! LOL!


That's a good point. I guess crating is necessary at this stage because of the housebreaking thing, but we do plan to make her a "room" in the basement for when she is older. Maybe that will help me mentally to know it does not have to be forever. If only she understood that...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

When we got Luke last year as a puppy, the first night in the crate was ruff. After that I changed our bedtime routine. I would make sure that he was out of the crate for at least a few hours before bed and was not full of energy (played with, walked, trained, etc to wear him out). I would put a blanket on my bed, and have Luke up there with a bully stick to chew. I would be watching TV, on my phone, etc with him and we were all clearly ready for bed (other dog walked, me in my pj's, lights down/lamp on instead of overhead). I would let him chew his bone for about 30-60 minutes. He would frequently wear him self out chewing and fall asleep. If he wasn't asleep yet I would put it in my night stand drawer. I made him lay down and go to sleep on the bed with us. He would be totally asleep for either 10 minutes or an hour more until I was ready to go to actual sleep. I would then gently pick him up (trying not to move him much), and quietly lay him in his crate and shut the door. His crate was directly next to my bed, and then I would get back in bed. Now he was either so sleepy he would not move when I laid him down, or he got up, found a better spot and went back to sleep. 

This worked like a charm!!! We did more training during the day and he got awesome at going in the crate for naps and being quiet. After a few weeks of that routine we would sometimes make him just go in the crate first and he knew to settle and be quiet. But man, it helped in the beginning! I will try this for all my new puppies! 
I know that it does depend on the temperament of the dog, but if you can get them sleepy enough, and in a sleeping routine I think that will help.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Where is the crate located at night? When we brought Lizzy home, after a couple of sleepless nights with my heart breaking from listening to her cry, I moved her crate to a chair that raised it to my bed height. Then, I was able to stick my fingers through the crate, which comforted her enough to go to sleep. She never cried at night in her crate once she could see me. (Of course, she's IN the bed with me now.  )


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

the crying, whining will pass. took milo about a week. it seems like it lasted forever! i think an ex-pen might be better for your mini when you are at work. if she pees/poos in the crate (just because she cant hold it any longer), i'd imagine it will be a harder time for housebreaking.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I put mine in a ex pen when I worked, as I said with water on one end, and potty patch on the other end. It never really interfered with house breaking. I put them out before putting in pen, and the minute I got home put them out again and cleaned up anything in the pen and put it away. They got used to the routine and would go in ex pen by themselves when I picked up my purse and car keys.


----------



## Tlynn (Jul 28, 2017)

bigpoodleperson said:


> When we got Luke last year as a puppy, the first night in the crate was ruff. After that I changed our bedtime routine. I would make sure that he was out of the crate for at least a few hours before bed and was not full of energy (played with, walked, trained, etc to wear him out). I would put a blanket on my bed, and have Luke up there with a bully stick to chew. I would be watching TV, on my phone, etc with him and we were all clearly ready for bed (other dog walked, me in my pj's, lights down/lamp on instead of overhead). I would let him chew his bone for about 30-60 minutes. He would frequently wear him self out chewing and fall asleep. If he wasn't asleep yet I would put it in my night stand drawer. I made him lay down and go to sleep on the bed with us. He would be totally asleep for either 10 minutes or an hour more until I was ready to go to actual sleep. I would then gently pick him up (trying not to move him much), and quietly lay him in his crate and shut the door. His crate was directly next to my bed, and then I would get back in bed. Now he was either so sleepy he would not move when I laid him down, or he got up, found a better spot and went back to sleep.
> 
> This worked like a charm!!! We did more training during the day and he got awesome at going in the crate for naps and being quiet. After a few weeks of that routine we would sometimes make him just go in the crate first and he knew to settle and be quiet. But man, it helped in the beginning! I will try this for all my new puppies!
> I know that it does depend on the temperament of the dog, but if you can get them sleepy enough, and in a sleeping routine I think that will help.


thank you! My husband held her to sleep after the last potty break before crate and that seemed to help a lot. Even after I put her back in after her 2 a.m. Potty break she cried much less than before. Fingers crossed it is even better tonight.


----------



## Tlynn (Jul 28, 2017)

asuk said:


> the crying, whining will pass. took milo about a week. it seems like it lasted forever! i think an ex-pen might be better for your mini when you are at work. if she pees/poos in the crate (just because she cant hold it any longer), i'd imagine it will be a harder time for housebreaking.


I'm so glad to know the crying and whining eventually stopped for your Milo. I do have an ex-pen ready if I need it when I start working. I definitely don't plan to crate her from longer than she can hold it (I have heard both number of months old = number of hours and number of months old +1 = number of hours)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tough love is what helping them get used to the crate is all about. In the long run it is a kindness to help them learn how to settle themselves in a place that belongs just to them. As she gets older and a little more sophisticated in her behaviors and games you can play games in and around the crate to help your little one feel really happy in and near it.


----------

